# What is Your Occupation



## Runningwolf (Jun 19, 2015)

Just out of curiosity is fun to know each others occupation or if they're retired. It also helps to connect friends when you find out you have something in common with someone else. This is not to be anything more then just a fun way to get to know each other.

I am a professional Winemaker at Presque Isle Wine Cellars.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 19, 2015)

Alarm company owner and chief installer and service and office worker.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 19, 2015)

Mechanical design engineer


----------



## Julie (Jun 19, 2015)

Purchasing & Inventory Manager and Student Foundation Accounts Manager for a school district


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 19, 2015)

I retired from Healthcare finance, primarily in the administration of the Medicare Program in Florida. I have worked in Hospitals, Home health agencies and billing companies. 

I was trained as an accountant and was a CPA.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 19, 2015)

I write computer software that produces Web pages. I also develop databases to hold the information.


----------



## GaDawg (Jun 19, 2015)

Professionally Unemployed


----------



## Thig (Jun 19, 2015)

Certified Public Accountant or CPA for short.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Jun 19, 2015)

Construction Manager/Estimator for a Heavy and Highway Contractor working in WI and MN


----------



## hardworkin (Jun 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic Transducer Applications Specialist (I also have a 2nd job at Lowes putting gas grills together )


----------



## JSquared (Jun 19, 2015)

Kindergarten Teacher and off for the summer!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 19, 2015)

Actinide Fission Specialist 3rd Class


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 19, 2015)

Finance geek with one big toe in the IT pool.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jun 19, 2015)

RIA

grab hershy on this weakness


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nuclear Engineering Graduate Student. The word student is truly a misnomer, more like evil minion who does science in order to to fuel the research efforts of the department.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jun 19, 2015)

Yikes! there seems to be a lot of geeks here, I feel a little out of my league! I am a professional Long-Arm Quilter, and yes there is such a thing as a Short-Arm Quilter!


----------



## zimmer2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I am a Control Systems Interrogator/Programmer at a poly-silicon plant. Product ends up as computer chips or solar panels


----------



## geek (Jun 19, 2015)

Senior advisory to the Nasa


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 19, 2015)

Professional know-it-all... Practicing lawyer.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 19, 2015)

Reluctant lawyer part-time, mostly homebuilder and real estate developer


----------



## joeswine (Jun 19, 2015)

*Hvac contractor*

HVAC CONTRACTOR STARTED IN 1983


----------



## RevA (Jun 19, 2015)

Small town Reverend in South Africa...
Basically I drink coffee, tea and chat with people for a living


----------



## willie (Jun 19, 2015)

Retired from Boeing 2 years ago. Can't go into detail but did repair and test work.

Will


----------



## A2 (Jun 19, 2015)

RevA said:


> Small town Reverend in South Africa...
> Basically I drink coffee, tea and chat with people for a living



That's what I do, except I do it online.


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 19, 2015)

Programmer for a large commercial printer on a unix based composition system.


----------



## wpt-me (Jun 19, 2015)

Semi-retired tend bar (read beer tender) at a Amvets post
in Natick ,Ma. Weekends.

Bill


----------



## Bubba1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Heavy Equipment Diesel Mechanic


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 19, 2015)

Retired home & pool builder in Fl. Roy


----------



## Jericurl (Jun 19, 2015)

I tell cops where to go all day long.


----------



## pjd (Jun 19, 2015)

Mechanical Contractor


----------



## corinth (Jun 19, 2015)

*what is your occupation*

Hi all,
retired disabled teacher (but ed or Corinth will do) of some 35 years but I still volunteer (thank God for Uber!!!)
Corinth I proudly go by these days


----------



## bakervinyard (Jun 19, 2015)

Bakery Production Manager for retail and function facilities.


----------



## roger80465 (Jun 19, 2015)

CT scan tech at several free standing ERs


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Jun 19, 2015)

Secretary for a small business. Before that, I worked in sales for a major brewing company for a decade.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 20, 2015)

roger80465 said:


> CT scan tech at several free standing ERs



Very neat, I have gotten to play around with a PET scanner a few times, ( ours has a "CT" capability, but it is nothing like a dedicated CT scanner).


----------



## acorn (Jun 20, 2015)

Demographic/Social researcher. Hoping to start a PhD next year.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 20, 2015)

Engineer/ MBA, VP high tech industry


----------



## Steve_M (Jun 20, 2015)

Telecommunications engineer for large medical group.

Steve


----------



## JohnT (Jun 20, 2015)

I sit behind a keyboard and compete with a Lot of Indians to earn money for retirement...... software engineer.


----------



## geek (Jun 20, 2015)

JohnT said:


> I sit behind a keyboard and compete with a Lot of Indians to earn money for retirement...... software engineer.




LOL...
I interface with many developers from India (good guys btw) for my job.

I am a Sr. Product Support engineer, as they call it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 20, 2015)

I am a Certified Master Mechanic -

I Set-up and maintain the police department vehicles and all other public works equipment. 
Also the designer and owner of the All In One Wine Pump !


----------



## Jimyson (Jun 20, 2015)

I am a certified IT Project Manager that also doubles as a team lead for an IT VAR.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 20, 2015)

I profess organic chemistry.


----------



## stickman (Jun 20, 2015)

Chemical Process Engineer


----------



## knockabout (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm a family nurse practitioner in an urgent care sometimes the emergency room....you break it I fix it


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been on a disability pension last 20 years but before that..Weiser locks manufacturer.


----------



## avatar (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm a hydrogeologist specializing in soil and groundwater remediation.


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 20, 2015)

I own a landscaping and tree work company. We do complete design and maintnaince 

I jazz it up and say im a lawn care specialist.


----------



## big-al (Jun 20, 2015)

Retired from a career in sales.

Retirement Gig is being a contractor doing Photo inspections for banks and merchant site inspections.


----------



## nucjd (Jun 20, 2015)

seth8530 said:


> Very neat, I have gotten to play around with a PET scanner a few times, ( ours has a "CT" capability, but it is nothing like a dedicated CT scanner).


I am a board certified Radiologist with subspecialty in Nuclear medicine and handle all of our PET/ CT centers in my neck of the woods. I have toured the facilities at UT Knoxville when I was interviewing for residency. Very nice facilities


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm retired now but I used to be a 'Pro' wedding photographer/videographer. No digital cameras back in those days. I changed over to video because I found that I could be more creative.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2015)

nucjd said:


> I am a board certified Radiologist with subspecialty in Nuclear medicine and handle all of our PET/ CT centers in my neck of the woods. I have toured the facilities at UT Knoxville when I was interviewing for residency. Very nice facilities



Very exciting! I have done a couple experiments using one of their machines and we rely on their facilities for producing F18 for our experiments. 

In short, our research is in developing a new pet reconstruction algorithm which allows us to track discrete F18 doped particles inside of fluid flows and thus generate 4d (x y z t) images of the flow. You might have mentioned earlier, but which group or company are you with?


----------



## Doc (Jun 21, 2015)

Optometrist


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 21, 2015)

Physicist.


----------



## almargita (Jun 21, 2015)

Retired 3 different times, won 1 gold, 4 silver & 4 bronze recently so maybe I'm a semi professional wine maker, still not as good as Dan though, but trying!! Back working again, but not full time...... Retirement is when they put you in a box, looking up, watching the grass roots coming down...... Have to keep active as long as I can......

Al


----------



## almargita (Jun 21, 2015)

Forgot to post what I did, been working on & with computers since 1958, when they took a whole floor for one machine, now they are small enough to fit in your pocket, & more powerful than that!! What will it be like another 25-50 years, wish I could see into the future or even be there but its not likely..........


----------



## ou8amaus (Jun 21, 2015)

Valve sales, servicing mostly the mining industry.


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 21, 2015)

almargita said:


> Forgot to post what I did, been working on & with computers since 1958, when they took a whole floor for one machine, now they are small enough to fit in your pocket, & more powerful than that!! What will it be like another 25-50 years, wish I could see into the future or even be there but its not likely..........



I remember when I was at Dickinson as a student and Grace Hopper was there for a talk. Part of her job at that point was to run around and replace the light bulbs in the UNIVAC computer she was responsible for programming. I can't remember how many BTU's of air conditioning she said was required to keep the temperature at a normal range in the computer room, but it was something quite high. 

We've been quite blessed to have witnessed the age of the computer. I remember my first computer had two 5 1/4 inch disk drives and a 5 megabyte hard drive, and that was top of the line, before the IBM PC became mainstream.

Boy I feel old all of a sudden....


----------



## heatherd (Jun 21, 2015)

Commercial architect and interior designer


----------



## winegary (Jun 22, 2015)

Process Tech for a plastic plant. I run and monitor a chemical reactor. We have a lab on site which tests liquid and solids. I have used their knowledge of PH and TA to better understand the process.


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 22, 2015)

I have recently changed jobs within the University, from International Relations and Recruitment into Academic Scheduling. A good change for me, using entirely different skills.

Also a part-time student, and full-time Mom


----------



## michael-s (Jun 22, 2015)

Retired tradesman from mining industry.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 22, 2015)

Environmental, Health, Safety, Security and Facilities manager for GE. Part time OSHA instructor, first aid/CPR/AED and safety consultant....

But I just wanna make wine.....


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 23, 2015)

Consumer Risk Analyst for a major financial institution in Pittsburgh


----------



## JohnT (Jun 23, 2015)

almargita said:


> Forgot to post what I did, been working on & with computers since 1958, when they took a whole floor for one machine, now they are small enough to fit in your pocket, & more powerful than that!! What will it be like another 25-50 years, wish I could see into the future or even be there but its not likely..........


 
I have been doing pretty much the same since 1977. I remember that the big boys used to have radiators to keep them cool (after all they had a whopping 3.5 *K* of RAM).


----------



## jswordy (Jun 23, 2015)

Research writer/editor at a mid-size university that has a strong a research/engineering bent and is ranked fourth in federally financed aeronautical/astronautical engineering research. 

I talk with professors about esoteric subjects then convert their specialized-speak into language ordinary people can understand to explain their work to the public in public relations releases that are primarily released to a global market. I also coordinate media interactions with the research functions of the university and answer all research-related media inquiries.

Coolest place so far that one of my news releases has been published: Tehran, Iran.

I could talk about astrophysics in the morning and genetic sequencing in thee afternoon. I call it brain sex. Often the most difficult question for professors that I ask is, what can your research be used for? Frequently, the academic mind is interested in knowledge for it's own sake and sometimes doesn't think that way.

So basically, I scribble for a living. And tap.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 23, 2015)

I love it when someone can generate 4d (x y z t) images of the flow!

Wow, do you speak english when you do that. Impressive.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 23, 2015)

Lots of hardworking and smart winos here!


----------



## 2020steve (Jun 23, 2015)

Electrical Project Manager up to six years ago, now make wine, travel, play golf and live at the beach winter and summer. Hard to see how I had time to work back then.


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 23, 2015)

I've worked as a print production manager and graphic artist for the last 35 years. We've owned our own printing company for the last decade where my wife makes me work as a graphic artist while she plays BOSS.
She's pretty darn good at it too! She may not pay much but lets me make wine labels when ever I like.

Mike


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 25, 2015)

Security Electronics Specialist with Georgia Dept. of Corrections involving perimeter detection, locking controls, and CCTV. Also a Conditioned Air, Electrical, and Low Voltage state contractor.


----------



## wineforfun (Jun 26, 2015)

Write and maintain codes and standards for a public natural gas and water utility company.


----------



## rawatts (Jun 26, 2015)

retired research tech


----------



## bchilders (Jun 26, 2015)

Business ERP software consultant and trainer. I work from home but I'm not self employed.


----------

